# Eureka Mignon problem?



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I seem to be having trouble with my Eureka Mignon grinder. From day 1 it would occasionally not grind when I pressed the switch down (it would just buzz) for a couple of seconds or so, before kicking back into life. I assumed this was normal and that maybe there was a clutch or or something stopping it. However it seems to be getting worse and yesterday wouldn't grind for about 10 mins or so. Seems to be back working ok today though.

Just wondered if anyone has had a similar experience or an idea of what might be causing it? Don't want to have to send it back as I imagine I'd be left without one for a bit.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably best to return it as it shouldn't be stalling like that. Possibly something like a dodgy start capacitor.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely return it if it was from bella barista they should send you one straight out


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. I've dropped Claudette an email so I'll see what she says.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine hasn't skipped a beat since I have purchased it from Claudette. Definitely return it. I'm sure it will all turn out fine in the end.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Ring BB and ask for Jordan their tech guy, really easy to speak to & very knowledgeable.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine hasn't had any problems like that either... Get it sent back mate


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

skenno said:


> I seem to be having trouble with my Eureka Mignon grinder. From day 1 it would occasionally not grind when I pressed the switch down (it would just buzz) for a couple of seconds or so, before kicking back into life. I assumed this was normal and that maybe there was a clutch or or something stopping it. However it seems to be getting worse and yesterday wouldn't grind for about 10 mins or so. Seems to be back working ok today though.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has had a similar experience or an idea of what might be causing it? Don't want to have to send it back as I imagine I'd be left without one for a bit.


I sometimes get this happening, but it is easily remedied by moving the metal sleeve on the underside of the hopper.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly has never happened to me. Straight to BB and I'm sure they will be very helpful


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

When I first got my Mignon I put a load of supermarket beans through to dial it in, they were very, very oily and it started to show the symptoms you describe. I vacuumed all remnants of the oily beans from the throat, put some decent beans through and have never had a problem since.

Might be worth a good clean if you've done the same as me!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ that's interesting, was it gunk stuck to the outside of the burr/carrier and sweeper bars that was holding it back?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't open it up to inspect but no visible gunk that I could see looking down the throat.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all. Claudette asked me to check the burrs and the exit hole. The two small holes did look blocked so I'm hoping that's fixed it. Seems to be working now anyway (but I haven't put any beans through again yet).


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a bit surprising if grounds could stall a 225-watt motor driving 50 mm burrs, but maybe it's down to the particular shape of the chute. Anyway, hope it turns out okay


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, the grinder's still not working! The problem seems to be that it can't handle many beans at once. As soon as the neck is full it just stops grinding. I can keep it going by adding a few beans at a time but that's obviously not ideal! I emailed bellabarista on Thursday but not heard back yet. I'll chase them up tomorrow!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I got a notification about a reply to this thread talking about the returns policy. Bit late for that! I should point out that whatever the issue was, it was resolved. I think I had to call BellaBarista in the end. I can't remember any of the details but I don't think it needed replacing and is still going strong today.


----------

